# Toning, Light Weights,  and  High Reps



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

I guess you could say it is my mission to show people the value of intense strength training for fat loss. Every month more research comes out to support intense training over slow cardio, and light weights. And each week, in real-life, more and more men and women (yes, women too!) see the benefits of [...]

*Read More...*


----------

